

Are Android tablets ready to take on the iPad? - tanglesome
http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9230142/Steven_J._Vaughan_Nichols_Are_Android_tablets_ready_to_take_on_the_iPad_?taxonomyId=15

======
fluxon
I have WiFi, 3D gyro/accelerometer, Bluetooth, SD card. I'd also like GPS,
compass, 3G/4G, and NFC at a reasonable prices. We know what these
chip(set(s)) are, and what they cost, and there's plenty of room in 7" tablets
to leave stuffing options, so what's the optioning holdup?

------
lmm
ASUS have been making better tablets than the iPad since day 1; the only
surprise is it's taken this long for one of them to be a big hit. I have a lot
less faith in the kindle fire team after their first effort.

------
rnernento
Loving the Nexus 7, I just wish the Android app/game quality would catch up to
Apple.

